# Adding sounds and images to a Java project in xCode



## learnmate (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm trying to add images (.jpg) and sounds (.au) to my Java project. I'm working with xCode 3.1 and don't know how and where to place them, so that they are included in the .jar file during the build phase. Has anyone got an idea?

Thanks for reading my question. In the meantime I switched to *Eclipse*; a fabulous tool for Java development. My images and sounds work fantastically now!


----------

